# Solo and chamber music



## MauroBertoli (Jun 16, 2012)

Hello,
my name is Mauro Bertoli, www.maurobertoli.com, I'm a pianist and I'm happy to share with you my recordings.

Here my Youtube Channel
http://www.youtube.com/user/Poiu83?feature=mhee

You can listen a lot of solo pieces, and chamber music too.
I hope you enjoy.

Thanks


----------

